# Caeda Photodump :D



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I went for a walk with my Mom and Caeda the other day through the local nature park. It isn't officially open yet, and there were only a couple of cars at the entrance, so I was a sneaky bad girl and let Caeda off leash. She behaved beautifully though!

Anyway, I got some pics from my mom (she had the camera), didn't get too many decent ones unfortunately. Going through pics though, I found some others I'm going to dump too 

She actually carried this "stick" for a while....she wanted to bring it home I think lol


















Me and my girl!









She looks so big in this one!










Ok, what is under her here....it isn't water, it is ice, she LOVES to pounce on ice....lol



















Now for some of my other pics 
Love this one...


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

OH those eyes.....









I know I posted this one elsewhere....but it is just too cute!! Sometimes sucking on something like this, her paws actually get going like a cat kneading lol









This is just after an EPIC game of tug! Love that grin!!









Being nosy....



























I think she might have actually been snoring a bit when I took this one....









Well...enjoy! I know I've got tons more, but those are the ones that are fairly recent and I found on my computer.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Great dog and pictures. thanks for sharing with us


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

It's about time!  Such a gorgeous girl! Just wanna kiss her right b'tween da brows!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> It's about time!  Such a gorgeous girl! Just wanna kiss her right b'tween da brows!


It is about time lol. I've been living here for over a year and a half now, but I keep forgetting that I have good high speed internet. When we first got Caeda we lived in the middle of nowhere and photo uploading was almost impossible (and lots of $$ per MB up/downloaded), so I was just in the habit of not looking at or uploading photos on the net. I've got to remember more often!

She is a sweetie though!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She's such a beautiful girl.


----------



## yadalanhdogs (Apr 17, 2014)

She is seriously adorable and looks like a fun dog.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! She is so beautiful and yes, absolutely a fun dog, even when she is being a brat she is fun. I'm biased of course


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Time for more photo dumping!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

And there are more!!! A lot of these ones are from a recent trip to the beach....she loved the rocks!!














































I really gotta go camping soon, Caeda loved it the few times we've done it in the past, and I know she'll love it again.....there'll be tons of photos from that when it happens!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Doh!!!! Looks like a batch of them disappeared into the internet....maybe they'll show up, if not, I'll repost at some point


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Aw! What a fun day! Looks like she was ready for a bath when you got home!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww great pics, she's so cute! That suckle picture is to die for.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Aww great pics, she's so cute! That suckle picture is to die for.


When our real estate agent was here looking around the house Caeda grabbed that fuzzy toy and started walking around with it then started suckling....the agent just stopped and stared, she looked like she had cuteness overload. Caeda does that with just about anything fuzzy....blankets, toys, etc (surprised she doesn't do it with the cats lol). Her paws actually start twitching like she is kneading when she gets into it.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

And here comes some video....
Love this first one, I can't remember if I posted it on here before, but it was hilarious...she got herself smucked in the butt with a tree branch lol





Some playing in the field with the Jollyball yesterday....it only took about 5 minutes and she was SO tuckered out!





If I ever manage to find the video of her doing her suckling with her paws going (or I just take another one) I'll have to post it....its pretty sweet


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Greater Swiss said:


> When our real estate agent was here looking around the house Caeda grabbed that fuzzy toy and started walking around with it then started suckling....the agent just stopped and stared, she looked like she had cuteness overload. Caeda does that with just about anything fuzzy....blankets, toys, etc (surprised she doesn't do it with the cats lol). Her paws actually start twitching like she is kneading when she gets into it.


Ryker does it too! Except he has one stuffed moose toy that is his designated "suckle buddy". He brings it to bed and suckles himself to sleep every night. So cute!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures!! The one of her and her stuffed animal is crazy amounts of cuteness.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You should really post pictures more often.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Just noticed this thread... Gorgeous pup!! I have wanted a GSMD for years. My hubs keeps objecting, due to lifespan... but I still want one. I think they are amazing dogs, and yours looks like such a great companion!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Cadea is so adorable, you should really post more pictures often! I love seeing pictures of ger, but we dont see enough of her.


----------

